# How do I restore my 'sandblasted' windscreen?



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

The windscreen on my car is in a very poor state. It almost looks as though it has been sandblasted - it has thousands of tiny marks on the surface. It's the result of tens of thousands of miles of motorway driving.

What I want to do is restore the condition of the windscreen as best as I can. So, i'm looking for all the bits I will need:

1. Cloths/pads to apply the polish, buff, etc

2. Which polish to use

3. The method to use

All the items need to be available from somewhere like Halfords if possible. I don't mind putting in a lot of elbow grease. I don't have an electric polisher. I realise that I won't be able to restore the windscreen to perfection but i'd like to improve the appearance as much as possible.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

You won't get items from halfords to propperly do your windscreen. Plus you will need a rotary with a glass polishing kit, plus rotary experience. 

Your best and easiest way is to get a new screen through insurance. £60 job done.


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Evoke,

You can get a glass polishing kit that can be used with your drill if you don't have a polishing machine.

It comes with the attachment you need for the drill, the polishing pads and the polish.

Hope this helps

Taryn and Jim


----------



## swest0223 (Jun 20, 2010)

Consider the Diamondite family of products designed to restore and maintain automotive glass surfaces. Their system works a lot like paint correction - clay bar, compound, polish, protect.

Cheers,

Scott

http://www.diamondite.com/glass-care.html


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Have you considered 'getting' a crack in it?


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

^ Lol. I already have a couple of chips in it. I'm going to get the whole windscreen replaced just before I sell the car next year. I was just hoping to give it a good polish for now. It's just in a very bad state.

I do have a couple of old clay bars so i'll try them soon to see if most of the crud can be lifted but I fear that the glass itself is heavily pitted to there's not a lot that I can do.

I'll also check out the glass repair kits mentioned so thanks for that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

autoperfection said:


> Taryn and Jim


Sorry to hi-jack the thread, "autoperfection" your avatar and location  surely this is free advertising !! I am complaining on behalf of my company and the others that pay to advertise on here .......

*EVOKE*: there are various methods and compounds available for polishing glass, as already stated claiming a screen on the insurance may be the best option ..... if you decide to have a go yourself then do a search for "Cerium Oxide", we have had some good results with this but it depends how bad the screen is. Can you post any pics?


----------

